# WTB Vintage Ceiling Fans



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Not necessarily antique . . . but anything pre 90s. Dont have to be working!

I collect them, especially certain models . . . if anyone is interested I can provide more detail.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dspiffy said:


> Not necessarily antique . . . but anything pre 90s. Dont have to be working!
> 
> I collect them, especially certain models . . . if anyone is interested I can provide more detail.


Pictures....


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Some examples, based solely on pictures I had handy:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/mt_spiffy/media/fans/homestead1.jpg.html


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate to say this, but I can't count how many similar styled fans I've thrown in the garbage.

Are they worth anything?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Some, nothing. Some, hundreds of dollars. And there's no real science to explaining how to tell the difference, other than heavy + made in America usually = at least $100 on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

jza said:


> I hate to say this, but I can't count how many similar styled fans I've thrown in the garbage. Are they worth anything?


I know ive thrown several away. I just did a house that the homowners did everything in the house that made it look like my grandparents house. I felt like i was walking into 1950.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I need some specific parts for a current project . . . doubt anyone here will be much help, but it doesnt hurt to try!

I need the blades and blade brackets that go to this fan, I will buy whole fans in necessary. It is a Sears Roebuck product from the late 70s, made by Emerson:



This is what the assembled fan looks like:










I would also accept the blades/brackets from this similar fan, pictured left:



This is what it looks like assembled:



I also need this light kit, just the fitter, not the glass:



Thanks!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

It's funny how some customers love ceiling fans and want them everywhere…

And then other customers absolutely hate them and want them all taken down.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Fertilizer hit the ventilator...


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's funny how some customers love ceiling fans and want them everywhere…
> 
> And then other customers absolutely hate them and want them all taken down.


I mentioned this to my wife the other day, and she disagreed with me. "I dont care if I have them or not, and I dont know many people who would". I responded that's probably because she grew up with one in her bedroom, and they came with every apartment/house she lived in. 

I dont understand wanting them taken down. If you dont like them, dont use them.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Fertilizer hit the ventilator...


That's probably whatever they used to oil the motor, mixed with dirt and grime.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Funny how different taste is. I think the majority of those fans are just ugly, and wouldn't want them for free, let alone to pay premiums for them.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Most of what I like is based on those I remember from my childhood, hence the distinctively 70s/80s designs.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

dspiffy said:


>


Do you have any more pictures? I believe I may have some others ones you may like.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you have any more pictures? I believe I may have some others ones you may like.


I could come up with hundreds of pictures . . . it might be quicker for you to snap pictures of what you have? They wouldnt have to be assembled.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

dspiffy said:


> Not necessarily antique . . . but anything pre 90s. Dont have to be working!
> 
> I collect them, especially certain models . . . if anyone is interested I can provide more detail.


Did you try the Habitat for Humanity Restore?
They're all over Wisconsin. Most have shelves of them, mostly complete, but disassembled and the parts are marked with a number.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I check them regularly. Most of them junk fans that arent 100% complete and functional, so most of the stuff old enough to be of interest to me doesnt make it out for sale.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I love putting up ceiling fans because I know in a few years I'll be taking them down for the next home owner.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I offered a guy $50 each for 3 of these in a largely abandoned building:










He turned me down. I cant believe it.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Still looking to buy!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

dspiffy said:


> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/toviewfans/media/sonnet2.jpg.html
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/toviewfans/media/1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/toviewfans/media/4.jpg.html
> ...





dspiffy said:


> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/mt_spiffy/media/fans/homestead1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/mt_spiffy/media/fans/wf2.jpg.html
> 
> ...


 

Thanks! Interesting to see those.  

I like the globe version of the lights.

Although I will say this, CFLs in a ceiling fan: 

BTW, the picture with the kids, are those incandescents GE?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

The picture with the kids-- those kids are in their mid 30s now. Your guess is as good as mine, based on the picture. They do look like GE to me.

I generally prefer ceiling fans without lights, but those that do, I either have CFLs that look like older bulbs, flame shaped bulbs, or PAR 16s.


----------

